# feeder fish



## taillight (May 19, 2009)

Is there a good feeder fish that is easy to keep and breed?(guppy- rosy red size) i go to big Als for feeders, but it is time consuming and most of them die after the first day or 2. also i want to limit the risk of bringing a diesase or parasite into the tank...last night 2 fish got ick from the feeders. what are my options ?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

the easiest feeder to breed is livebearers (ie, guppies, platys etc). When you get feeders from the store, always QT them for about at least 2 weeks...or at least I do.

So yes, get some guppies and start breeding them.


----------



## taillight (May 19, 2009)

the longest they have lasted is 4 days in my holding tank(rosy reds) so a QT is not a good option


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

if they are dieing with in the first 4 days....assuming you are not packing like 40 fish in a 10 gal tank. 

you will need to figure out a new store to get your feeders....cus chances are they are diseased...and I wouldn't trust that with my fish.

Aside from personally breeding feeders from fish that I know are not diseased...I always quarantine. When I had my turtles, they would only get feeders from the store after I have quarantined them for about a month. Better safe then sorry.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

guppies make great feeders. i don't much about livebearers other than breeding some cheap guppies as food for my lungfish a while back. i know there are bigger live-bearers though. are they the mollies? i'd get those because they grow faster and are big enough to eat sooner. was the holding tank you use for feeders cycled?


----------

